# Sheet Iron Skillets



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

The wife and I have done lots of pre 1840 rendezvous's over the years. Besides my dutch ovens I have cooked in a sheet iron skillet a great deal. A camping buddy who just passed away was using his grandmothers sheet iron skillet to cook in. One of my other camping buddys was given his skillet after his death.

I had my Grub box and Kitchen box stolen from my brothers storage building, and had to replace them. I came up with one 8 Inch folding handle sheet iron skillet like I had. A search of my local antique/flea market came up dry, so I went on line.

What I discovered was that Lodge now offers a line of USA made sheet iron skillets from 8 Inch up to a 15 inch. They have not been out very long, and will probably need to be ordered. I have not found anyone stocking them so far in my area.

CRS8 = 8 Inch long handle sheet iron skillet
CRS10 = 10 Inch long handle sheet iron skillet
CRS12 = 12 Inch long handle sheet iron skillet
CRS15 = a 15 Inch 2 handle wok style skillet. Read about cooking on a disc. This is going to be about the same thing.

CRSGR18 = 10 inch X 18 inch sheet iron griddle
CRSGR11 = 11 inch shallow side sheet iron griddle. Looks like a shallow skillet.

They are constructed from 12 gage carbon steel. They also come pre seasoned.

Why Sheet Iron instead of cast iron?? 
Lighter weight.
Way harder to damage than cast iron. 

I cook in cast iron all the time, and I also cook in sheet iron. You will probably not notice much difference cooking in sheet iron. 

Bob


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For those wondering ... http://www.lodgemfg.com/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3954457

Our local PrincessAuto has them in the camping / fishing / hunting supplies section - right beside the smokers, camp-grills and meat-grinder / slicers and all the castiron goodies someone could possibly want ...

Those are simple, lightweight and nice to use as well -


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

They also heat up faster than cast iron. I have two favorite skillets. One is cast iron the the other sheet iron.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Weird...Just watching Yall Eat Yet (RFD TV) and he uses Lodge sheet iron along with his cast iron. I'd never heard of it, but it looks like a good addition to my cast iron.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got one that my great grandma used moving by wagon out to the land rush in Oklahoma , big thing to lol , mom said she'd make a whole breakfast in it ..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Another plus is price, with two similar items the cast is generally much more expensive. Plus, a lot of cast iron these days isn't very good, I had a heck of a time finding a decent large flat griddle with three walls last time I tried. Ended up settling for one with a very uneven surface that I had to clean up. There were many more options in non-cast iron, especially in the BIG sizes I like.

I do find that good cast seasons a quite a bit better and scratches a bit less (might have to do with the quality and hardness of the non-cast I have used though). Cast also doesn't deform so, if the surface is nice and flat or sloped for drainage it stays that way, while sometimes non-cast can warp.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have not had any problem with sheet iron skillets warping, (So Far). I have not used a really big one, or a large griddle either.

My guess would be that a good one, that would be a USA made one, probably would not have issues with warping at reasonable cooking tempertures.

The one my Rendezvous Buddy was using of his Grandmothers was probably a 12 Inch. I do not recall it ever warping over a camp fire.

Bob


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

BobR1 said:


> I have not had any problem with sheet iron skillets warping, (So Far). I have not used a really big one, or a large griddle either.
> 
> My guess would be that a good one, that would be a USA made one, probably would not have issues with warping at reasonable cooking tempertures.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be any problem with warping, even with a cheap one at *reasonable* temperatures The very few I have seen damaged were all subject to unreasonable temperatures (or temperature changes). It can happen with cast too but it is less likely.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I use cast only, going to try one of them.


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

When I search for sheet iron skillets with Google images I only get cast iron.
Are sheet iron skillets flat, or rectangular with formed sides or stamped to a round skillet shape?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> For those wondering ... http://www.lodgemfg.com/CatalogueRetrieve.aspx?ProductID=3954457
> 
> Our local PrincessAuto has them in the camping / fishing / hunting supplies section - right beside the smokers, camp-grills and meat-grinder / slicers and all the castiron goodies someone could possibly want ...
> 
> Those are simple, lightweight and nice to use as well -


This Is where I found them.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FKBR1ZG...TF8&colid=3EZ9KKEBGSYYP&coliid=I1NA3C9CV3SAZU

Found a handy rig to clean my cast iron


----------

